# Nocturnal snail



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

I just saw this little buddy, grasping some algae from the glass.
I believe it's reef safe, but does anyone know what kind of snail is it?

Picture 1
Picture 2


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Stomatella


----------

